

Vote 10,000 times.  This contest relies *only* on client-side validation. - clientside
http://www.outsideonline.com/adventure-travel/north-america/united-states/best-towns-2014-tournament

======
mp4box
Title should be "This contest relies _only_ on client-side validation"

~~~
clientside
Good call. Updated.

------
philosophus
What exactly is the point of ruining their contest?

~~~
iffycan
Having an accurate voting system makes it more fun. The contest isn't fun if I
know someone else can rig it.

